# 2nd Annual Cabela's Worlds Foremost BBQ Challenge



## reflect (Jul 1, 2006)

Going on 07/07 - 07/08 and is located in Dundee, MI.

Was wondering if anyone was going?

Take care,

Brian


----------



## reflect (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi,

Well heres a few snapshots of the teams and stuff.

http://67.59.143.91/images/Cabela-BB...nge/index.html

Take care,

Brian


----------



## monty (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, Brian! Looks like a great time was had by all! For a moment there I thought I was getting the smells of the event but it is my GOSM cranking out the thin blue!
Thanks again, Brian!
Cheers!
Monty


----------

